# Moxley checks into rehab for alcohol issues



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah. Makes sense now. Sucks that we won’t get Mox vs Bryan at Full Gear.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

So does this mean Orange Cassidy is getting an automatic bye into the next round?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to see him get the help he needs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Peerless said:


> So does this mean Orange Cassidy is getting an automatic bye into the next round?


Maybe you could replace Moxley with Adam Cole?

Anyway, get well soon Mox. These Japanese grandpas won't beat themselves up!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good to see he's getting help. The timing sucks as a fan of his... it seemed like he was really starting to kick it back into high gear. But if he's having these issues I'm glad to see he's putting his own health first and getting help.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Health comes first. I am glad he's getting the help he needs. Hope he sticks to it and recovers.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's been sad to watch Moxley deteriorate in front of our eyes each month because of the drugs he's obviously been taking (which some of us have commented about on here previously). 

Instead of wrestling at Full Gear, Moxley has chosen to get off it instead. Good on him for getting help sooner rather than later. It takes courage to do it now. 

He has a wife and a young kid to motivate him through recovery and a good support network around him. Hopefully Eddie Kingston wants to make whatever lifestyle changes he deems appropriate with his buddy and they both come back better than ever.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

I feel like Moxley is one of those tormented souls who will never be happy in his life. Hope to God he can find peace at some point.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Well shit, that kind of explains a bit. Good lux, Mox! Hope the dude gets better soon, alcoholism is no joke.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It makes sense since he's been physically deteriorating in front of our eyes, but at least he's got the balls to admit he has a problem and is trying to fix it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sad to hear about Mox because alcohol addiction is no joke, I've seen what it can do people and families up close from people around me. I hope he beats it and comes back better then ever.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

ever since he switched to the wild thing music he has been a mess. good that hes getting help though. If you take Mox vs Bryan off full gear the ppv looks weak now.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Peerless said:


> So does this mean Orange Cassidy is getting an automatic bye into the next round?


Who cares???!!!!!! This issue is bigger than wrestling. Thankfully, Moxley is taking a step in the right direction to get the help he needs so he can be a better man, husband and father. Hopefully, he will return to being a good wrestler with a new lease on life.

The wrestling will work itself out.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> ever since he switched to the wild thing music he has been a mess. good that hes getting help though. If you take Mox vs Bryan off full gear the ppv looks weak now.


But the company potentially gets stronger in the long run if Moxley comes back clean, sober and motivated. He is a top talent when well (which clearly he has not been for quite some time from observing his decline over the last few months). 

The last thing fans should be worried about concerning him is wrestling. Lets hope he gets well and does what he needs to do to stay sober.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Glad he's seeking out help. The guy has looked like a mess for some time now. Hopefully he can get the help he needs to get sober and get his wrestling career back on track if he chooses to stay in the business.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Good to see him get the help he needs.


Fuck that. DANCE MONKEY! DANCE! ENTERTAIN US! Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's a great thing that wrestling is in a place where stars can go get help openly and be praised for wanting help. Makes you wonder how many last stars could've been saved.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> It's been sad to watch Moxley deteriorate in front of our eyes each month because of the drugs he's obviously been taking (which some of us have commented about on here previously).
> 
> Instead of wrestling at Full Gear, Moxley has chosen to get off it instead. Good on him for getting help sooner rather than later. It takes courage to do it now.
> 
> He has a wife and a young kid to motivate him through recovery and a good support network around him. Hopefully Eddie Kingston wants to make whatever lifestyle changes he deems appropriate with his buddy and they both come back better than ever.


What drugs has he obviously been taking?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rhetro said:


> What drugs has he obviously been taking?


There might be a slight chance that he’s just speculating and has no clue what the fuck he’s talking about.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rhetro said:


> What drugs has he obviously been taking?


Obviously I don't know which specific drugs he's been taking, but during promos he's shown clear signs of intoxication that is generally associated with various forms of depressants (alcohol, benzodiazepines, etc) and/or opiates. In contrast, in-ring he's shown numerous signs that could be attributed to a wide range of substances, and I can't tell you what that combination has been.

I've mentioned it several times on here over the past 6-9 months, I've been concerned about Moxley being addicted to drugs for months. Others have seen the signs too. It isn't easy to pinpoint the signs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Why didn’t he do this sooner?


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Makes sence . He came to AEW from wwe and had a rather forgettable run especially with all the hype he had behind. He was supposed to be AEWs face of the company but eventually just ended up being an afterthought even worse position than he was in WWE . This combined with the huge success his Shield friends got during his time in AEW plus his regressing look in the form of balding head and weight gain have probably hit his ego big time and led to a depression which he tried to sedate with alcohol and drugs .

I mean I would be depressed if I was him too- leaving his friends and huge pay from WWE just to get a forgettable run in AEW and then back to the midcard while other newcomers like Punk, Bryan, Christian etch just comes and gets all the spotlight and meantime in WWE Roman gets the biggest push of his career and Rollins is feuding with the likes of Edge, Brock, etc and is the #1 contender for the Raw world title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Health > Wrestling

we’ll see him murder OC on another day


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Damn. Hope he can kick it. Good on him for realising he needed help.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Victor86 said:


> *Makes sence *. He came to AEW from wwe and had a rather forgettable run especially with all the hype he had behind. He was supposed to be AEWs face of the company but eventually just ended up being an afterthought even worse position than he was in WWE . This combined with the huge success his Shield friends got during his time in AEW plus his regressing look in the form of balding head and weight gain have probably hit his ego big time and led to a depression which he tried to sedate with alcohol and drugs .
> 
> I mean I would be depressed if I was him too- leaving his friends and huge pay from WWE just to get a forgettable run in AEW and then back to the midcard while other newcomers like Punk, Bryan, Christian etch just comes and gets all the spotlight and meantime in WWE Roman gets the biggest push of his career and Rollins is feuding with the likes of Edge, Brock, etc and is the #1 contender for the Raw world title.


lol, ironic


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm glad he is doing what's best for himself and his family


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

He hasn’t looked well in a long time. Best of luck to him.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

After watching Rhodes to the top show, it was obvious Moxley had a drinking problem. I am glad he got help, it could possibly save a life.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> It's been sad to watch Moxley deteriorate in front of our eyes each month because of the drugs he's obviously been taking (which some of us have commented about on here previously).


They have? What??? Are you high?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good for Mox. Health is the first priority always.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Becoming sober is not an easy thing to admit, let alone getting the help that's needed. It took my Father years to admit he had a problem early on in my childhood, but he's been sober now for about 43 years.

I wish him and his family all the best.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Good luck Moxley.



Upstart474 said:


> After watching Rhodes to the top show, it was obvious Moxley had a drinking problem. I am glad he got help, it could possibly save a life.


What happened on the show?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hopefully not related to crack.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Upstart474 said:


> After watching Rhodes to the top show, it was obvious Moxley had a drinking problem. I am glad he got help, it could possibly save a life.


I don't watch the show 
How do they make it obvious he has a drinking problem?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Aedubya said:


> I don't watch the show
> How do they make it obvious he has a drinking problem?


He agreed to be on the show


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Imagine if this was just a work to build towards straigh-edge heel Punk vs babyface Mox.

But in all seriousness: I hope he'll be well soon.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chris Herrichico said:


> Imagine if this was just a work to build towards straigh-edge heel Punk vs babyface Mox.


Long term storytelling.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I imagine this means he'll be gone for 2 months at a minimum but however long it takes to get him better is the best thing.


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Long term storytelling.


He became an alcoholic because he's devoted to his craft - what a guy!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not to bash the Fed - but i think it should be noted if he was there right now as part of the ‘work hurt’ culture leading up to a massive PPV, he would not be getting time off to deal with his issue.

unless there is an anecdotal example of that happening before which someone will bring up

but i think 9/10 times he doesn’t get time off in this scenario


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Not to bash the Fed - but i think it should be noted if he was there right now as part of the ‘work hurt’ culture leading up to a massive PPV, he would not be getting time off to deal with his issue.
> 
> unless there is an anecdotal example of that happening before which someone will bring up
> 
> but i think 9/10 times he doesn’t get time off in this scenario


I dunno I think WWE has become pretty decent at protecting the wrestlers if they WANT to be protected.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Jersey said:


> Why didn’t he do this sooner?


Are you seriously that ignorant?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Good for him that he's recognized he has a problem and is addressing it.

But remember how everyone was trying to deny he looked like shit recently, and the quality of his performances were going downhill...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

That explains his looks I guess.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Really hope he gets the help he needs for his and family's sake. Alcoholism is a horrible addiction.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Not to bash the Fed - but i think it should be noted if he was there right now as part of the ‘work hurt’ culture leading up to a massive PPV, he would not be getting time off to deal with his issue.
> 
> unless there is an anecdotal example of that happening before which someone will bring up
> 
> but i think 9/10 times he doesn’t get time off in this scenario


Haven't WWE offered help to guys who weren't even with the company anymore? Pretty sure they've reached out and helped guys like Jarrett, Angle and Hardy with their addictions before.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Haven't WWE offered help to guys who weren't even with the company anymore? Pretty sure they've reached out and helped guys like Jarrett, Angle and Hardy with their addictions before.


Yeah, you can't really fault modern WWE for how they treat current and former stars when it comes to issues such as addictions.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I think many of us saw something has been off for some time now.
Leaving WWE, that scary staph infection he suffered and re-entering the dark side of indy wrestling probably didn't help.

I assume the birth of his daughter and Renee have something to do with this decision. I said it recently, Renee is the best thing that happened to Moxley.

Good luck Mox.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Haven't WWE offered help to guys who weren't even with the company anymore? Pretty sure they've reached out and helped guys like Jarrett, Angle and Hardy with their addictions before.


I’m talking specifically guys in the middle of a big program leading to a PPV

like when Kurt cried in Vince’s office to get time off and was told to ‘suck it up’

not after the fact supporting of guys, ex or others - 2 different scenarios and I am more than happy to say WWE does a lot to support those guys (ex, wash-ed up Etc)


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The thing is that in the last few weeks he has actually been getting into better shape and performance wise he has looked really sharp, although it’s hard to tell as he’s just been battering people the last few weeks. Hope he can defeat these demons and come back revitalised.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> They have? What??? Are you high?


Yeah they have, unfortunately. Moxley went to rehab because of it.

He's one of my favourites, I only pointed it out as a matter-of-fact. Didn't mean to sound like I'm kicking him for it.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Good for him. I went through much the same thing and getting sober was one of the hardest things I’ve ever done. Hope he comes out of this happier and healthier.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Forum Dud said:


> Yeah, you can't really fault modern WWE for how they treat current and former stars when it comes to issues such as addictions.


The usos not withstanding? Both times they fucked up they got runs with the tag titles you absolutely can fault WWE for how they handle addiction.

Sure they help the less well known talent and actually punish them but there's definitely a circle of protection for others.

As much deserved shit I give Tony he tends to take addiction far seriously than vince


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Hell


IronMan8 said:


> Yeah they have, unfortunately. Moxley went to rehab because of it.
> 
> He's one of my favourites, I only pointed it out as a matter-of-fact. Didn't mean to sound like I'm kicking him for it.


Which drugs?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Hell
> 
> 
> Which drugs?


Silly question as it's none of our business, it's not important, and it only mattered previously out of concern for his health, which turned out to be an accurate read of the situation.

For the record, I'm also very concerned about concussions in AEW, but hopefully they've corrected course in that area.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m talking specifically guys in the middle of a big program leading to a PPV
> 
> like when Kurt cried in Vince’s office to get time off and was told to ‘suck it up’
> 
> not after the fact supporting of guys, ex or others - 2 different scenarios and I am more than happy to say WWE does a lot to support those guys (ex, wash-ed up Etc)


I think that's the thing. WWE won't stand in your way if you're someone they don't particularly care about like Jake Atlas or Mike Bennet. It's good PR for them for someone they don't use.
There are recent examples of wrestlers having to force their time off. Ziggler has talked about begging to take time off only for them to call him up shortly into his time off because they needed him for something. Punk ended up quitting because of it and he has mentioned that he would end up dead if he didn't. The company's golden boy Roman had to no-show Mania during the pandemic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

xVenomx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455739778087931913
> Dang, get better Moxley. This might explain why his look has declined recently.


First thing i thought of, makes sense now why he looked bloated


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> The usos not withstanding? Both times they fucked up they got runs with the tag titles you absolutely can fault WWE for how they handle addiction.


Let's not make assumptions that The Uso's suffer from alcohol addiction based on a few wrongdoings. If there were genuine concerns from anybody I'm sure they wouldn't be paraded around on TV frequently, especially given how close the influential figures within the WWE are to there family.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Forum Dud said:


> Let's not make assumptions that The Uso's suffer from alcohol addiction based on a few wrongdoings. If there were genuine concerns from anybody I'm sure they wouldn't be paraded around on TV frequently, especially given how close the influential figures within the WWE are to there family.


*Let's not make assumptions that The Uso's suffer from alcohol addiction based on a few wrongdoings*.

Really? Jimmy Uso is the one with the drinking problem. Driving drunk is a choice, not a "mistake" or an "oopsie". Here's a Forbes article that chronicles his history of DUI's, but as you read this, don't forget that these are only the times he's been caught... who knows how many times he hasn't been caught in between the arrests.

Jimmy Uso DUI list


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Now everyone knows the beautiful Renee had to deal with a lot 😞


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Garty said:


> *Let's not make assumptions that The Uso's suffer from alcohol addiction based on a few wrongdoings*.
> 
> Really? Jimmy Uso is the one with the drinking problem. Driving drunk is a choice, not a "mistake" or an "oopsie". Here's a Forbes article that chronicles his history of DUI's:
> 
> Jimmy Uso DUI list


Again. Let's not make assumptions that he has an addiction.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Good for him for seeking help. He not only has been putting his own health and his family's health in danger but who knows if he was sober every single time he was in the ring. He could have been putting other people's health in danger as well. He was starting to bloat like a fish so I knew something was up. You could see it in his face. Who knows if alcohol is even the only thing he has had struggles with.

Either way though, seeking help is awesome. First step is having that self-awareness. It is going to be a long battle though. All of the alcoholics that I know personally have never gone to rehab one time and then were all better. It usually takes several rehab stints to make a difference if they recover at all. I expect this to effect his career for several years at least. First step is done though, that's the important thing.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Forum Dud said:


> Again. Let's not make assumptions that he has an addiction.


Holy shit... did you not read the article? It is quite clear he has a problem with alcohol consumption.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Good for him for getting help before it becomes a bigger problem.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> Holy shit... did you not read the article? It is quite clear he has a problem with alcohol consumption.


‘Don’t make assumptions based on facts staring you in the face’


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Not to bash the Fed - but i think it should be noted if he was there right now as part of the ‘work hurt’ culture leading up to a massive PPV, he would not be getting time off to deal with his issue.
> 
> unless there is an anecdotal example of that happening before which someone will bring up
> 
> but i think 9/10 times he doesn’t get time off in this scenario


WWE have a strict policy for these kinds of things, and have had for a long time. Kurt Angle is perhaps the most famous person to NOT want help. Examples of someone who needed rehab but didn´t get it because of a massive event? That´s right, there is none. There´s plenty of examples on people who should be suspended for wellness violations, but that´s another matter.
Edit; of course anyone related to The Rock is excluded from this policy. And we don´t know if the Uso even asked for help or just tried to say "it was a mistake, I don´t usually drink"

As for Moxley getting Rehab? Good for him. Being addicted to alcohol is a serious matter. It would also help him if he didn´t hang around with human trash like Nick Gage.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Forum Dud said:


> Let's not make assumptions that The Uso's suffer from alcohol addiction based on a few wrongdoings.


Seriously? You need to delete this post then educate yourself on the subject. This isn't just a bad take it's laugh out loud bad.



Forum Dud said:


> Again. Let's not make assumptions that he has an addiction.


And.....you doubled down. WOW!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This hurts. Not just because I want to see him face Bryan live at Full Gear. Not just because this will delay or remove any chance of him ever finally getting the heel run he deserves. Mostly because he's my favorite wrestler, and he has more to live for now then he ever has, and this addiction can destroy lives. I'm glad he willingly took the first step to recover but I am immensely worried about his well being and his family.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

We humans are pitiful creatures, aren't we..? Here's a guy from an outsider's perspective who has it all. Beautiful and talented wife, new baby, new family, high paying job doing what he loves with no restrictions... what more could you ask for in life? 

As someone who struggles with addiction every day, it really makes you wonder if the "pursuit of happiness" is a fruitless endeavor? Like if this guy can't find a way to be happy, what hope is there for the rest of us? Maybe at the end of the day human beings weren't made to be happy?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Not to bash the Fed - but i think it should be noted if he was there right now as part of the ‘work hurt’ culture leading up to a massive PPV, he would not be getting time off to deal with his issue.
> 
> unless there is an anecdotal example of that happening before which someone will bring up
> 
> but i think 9/10 times he doesn’t get time off in this scenario


I mean we know Kurt, Jeff, and Umaga all 3 got fired for refusing to go to rehab. We know a talent like Sasha has been able to up and leave multiple times for months at a time for personal reasons. We've seen both Punk and Orton be granted time off for healing in recent years

This is simply a bad faith argument from you


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Garty said:


> Holy shit... did you not read the article? It is quite clear he has a problem with alcohol consumption.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘Don’t make assumptions based on facts staring you in the face’





ShadowCounter said:


> Seriously? You need to delete this post then educate yourself on the subject. This isn't just a bad take it's laugh out loud bad.
> 
> And.....you doubled down. WOW!


There's no denying the fact he thinks it's ok to get behind the wheel after drinking is despicable. However being a prick whilst drunk and having an addiction are two seperate things in its entireity.

Making poor life choices when you drink alcohol suggests you have a problem when you drink alcohol but that doesn't mean you have an additicon to alcohol. They're two seperate things and the latter definitely requires rehabilitation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> WWE have a strict policy for these kinds of things, and have had for a long time. Kurt Angle is perhaps the most famous person to NOT want help. Examples of someone who needed rehab but didn´t get it because of a massive event? That´s right, there is none. There´s plenty of examples on people who should be suspended for wellness violations, but that´s another matter.
> Edit; of course anyone related to The Rock is excluded from this policy. And we don´t know if the Uso even asked for help or just tried to say "it was a mistake, I don´t usually drink"
> 
> As for Moxley getting Rehab? Good for him. Being addicted to alcohol is a serious matter. It would also help him if he didn´t hang around with human trash like Nick Gage.


Kurt didn’t want help? He begged for time off


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> There's no denying the fact he thinks it's ok to get behind the wheel after drinking is despicable. However being a prick whilst drunk and having an addiction are two seperate things in its entireity.
> 
> Making poor life choices when you drink alcohol suggests you have a problem when you drink alcohol but that doesn't mean you have an additicon to alcohol. They're two seperate things and the latter definitely requires rehabilitation.


Well, the former requires something too - education?

the kinda education about alcohol and life choices you can get in….dun dun dunnnnnn…. Rehab!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, the former requires something too - education?
> 
> the kinda education about alcohol and life choices you can get in….dun dun dunnnnnn…. Rehab!


It's easy for us to play sideline spectator and make opinions on people we don't know about without knowing the full story.

If WWE really felt it was bad enough that he requires rehabilitation he would be in rehabilitation. Just like several other superstars before him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> It's easy for us to play sideline spectator and make opinions on people we don't know about *without knowing the full story.*
> 
> If WWE really felt it was bad enough that he requires rehabilitation he would be in rehabilitation. Just like several other superstars before him.


I mean, that article kinda lists the full story - that is a lot of DUIs  

Enough for any casual person to say ‘hey dude, maybe go for a program to educate yourself on this matter’ , no?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean, that article kinda lists the full story - that is a lot of DUIs
> 
> Enough for any casual person to say ‘hey dude, maybe go for a program to educate yourself on this matter’ , no?


Without knowing the person I'd be inclined to ask why that person is still allowed a driving licence. I cannot emphasise enough how stupid I think drink driving is. Let alone on that many occasions.

I anticipate theres more to it if he hasn't at least been on some form of awareness / development programme that doesn't require checking in to a rehabilitation clinic. He may have for all we know and it hasnt become public knowledge.

Taking his family connections away, i just can't envisage a company the size of WWE that answers to shareholders allowing a public figure to perform that they believe needs to check in to rehab.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kurt didn’t want help? He begged for time off


Angle didn´t want help. That´s a fact. He wanted to be fired so he could go elsewhere for a lighter schedule.

Kurt Angle wanted to leave WWE in 2006 so Vince McMahon wanted to fight him for real

Just so you don´t have to read the entire article 

"
In any case, before he could depart the company, McMahon wanted to send him to rehab – fully paid – to tackle his demons. Angle rejected the offer, though has since reflected that maybe he should have accepted.

“Yes, he wanted me to go to rehab,” Angle stated. “He said ‘I want you to go for a couple months, and then come back in six months, and we’ll start your contract back up.’ I said no. I decided I was going to leave and go to TNA.”

"


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Forum Dud said:


> Without knowing the person I'd be inclined to ask why that person is still allowed a driving licence. I cannot emphasise enough how stupid I think drink driving is. Let alone on that many occasions.
> 
> I anticipate theres more to it if he hasn't at least been on some form of awareness / development programme that doesn't require checking in to a rehabilitation clinic. He may have for all we know and it hasnt become public knowledge.
> 
> Taking his family connections away, i just can't envisage a company the size of WWE that answers to shareholders allowing a public figure to perform that they believe needs to check in to rehab.


Money can make any problem go away. Politicians literally get away with unethical stuff all the time. And Vince does have the connections


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Are you seriously that ignorant?


That’s not ignorant you fool, if you have you go asap not sit and wait.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> Silly question as it's none of our business, it's not important, and it only mattered previously out of concern for his health, which turned out to be an accurate read of the situation.
> 
> For the record, I'm also very concerned about concussions in AEW, but hopefully they've corrected course in that area.


You said that it’s common knowledge on here that Moxley, has a drug addiction then you make a 180 and say that it’s none of our business as if it’s some secret… make up your mind because right now I think you’re full of shit dude


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Angle didn´t want help. That´s a fact. He wanted to be fired so he could go elsewhere for a lighter schedule.
> 
> Kurt Angle wanted to leave WWE in 2006 so Vince McMahon wanted to fight him for real
> 
> ...


ah, didn’t know this

this was just after Eddie died, wasn’t it?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ah, didn’t know this
> 
> this was just after Eddie died, wasn’t it?


Yup Eddie's death changed a lot it brought in the wellness policy and the "if you ever worked here we'll send you to rehab" policy


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Jersey said:


> That’s not ignorant you fool, if you have you go asap not sit and wait.


Only it is. You're stupid and proud of it. I'd ridicule you if it wasn't so fucking sad.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

better for him to go away for a while and sort it than to ruin his life and his family's.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Jersey said:


> That’s not ignorant you fool, if you have you go asap not sit and wait.


He's saying that addicts don't just immediately recognize they are addicts, and even when they do a lot of the time they are in denial about it. Something probably happened that made Mox realize he has a problem.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Good to hear, maybe he might come back in this best shape of his life and really start showing his stuff when he returns.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I would imagine Brodies death and the stress of lockdowns were big contributors to his drinking.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sadly, I can see the signs now that we're aware of it. I hope he gets better soon


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> It's a great thing that wrestling is in a place where stars can go get help openly and be praised for wanting help. Makes you wonder how many last stars could've been saved.


RIP Eddie he woulda been one of them had he been in this era


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Its been quite obvious with how bloated and red he is lately. Renee needs to reel him in and keep him away from indy mudholes.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm guessing the cause was one of the following:

1. His regret of signing with AEW

2. His balding head

3. Stress of married/family life


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RoganJosh said:


> I'm guessing the cause was one of the following:
> 
> 1. His regret of signing with AEW
> 
> ...


Literally only one of those is plausible, and you left a few obvious ones out. You're on a roll with shitty posts today.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Literally only one of those is plausible, and you left a few obvious ones out. You're on a roll with shitty posts today.


Wtf man did I run over your dog or something?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RoganJosh said:


> Wtf man did I run over your dog or something?


lol no. You just say dumb shit.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> lol no. You just say dumb shit.


Why was my post dumb? Are you retarded or something? Stay quiet or I'll make you eat my curries and spark a fire up your ass.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RoganJosh said:


> Why was my post dumb? Are you retarded or something? Stay quiet or I'll make you eat my curries and spark a fire up your ass.


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Thanks for proving my point.


No problem. The WWE section's that way 👉


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope he gets the help he needs. I look forward to him and Danielson tear it up in the ring together.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

RoganJosh said:


> I'm guessing the cause was one of the following:
> 
> 1. His regret of signing with AEW
> 
> ...


I don't know if I feel good about jokes around this situation. A man just (hopefully temporarily) walked away from a career he loves, in the middle of the build for a major show, because he's in a terrible situation. It's not easy to take a leave for rehab in any circumstance, but he's doing this at a time when there will be extra attention on his decision and the motivation for it. As for his reasons for drinking, there are a billion reasons a person falls into addiction, each as individual as the person involved. I've seen relatives destroy everything they love because alcohol and/or drugs became their crutch when all the little stressors became too much to bear sober. I've driven around town looking for my friend until I found him passed out at roadside over and over until he had his final overdose. My uncle's alcoholism lead him to suicide when his girlfriend was six months pregnant.

I used to get piss drunk at least four nights a week in university. At the time, I didn't think it was a problem. I mean, everyone in my family drank. My friends did too. I remember standing on chairs at pubs double fisting shots or at house parties while guys cheered as I'd down a pint of rum right out of the bottle. Looking back, in light of how life went for others I partied with, I know now that it's only luck that I didn't end up addicted, raped or worse.

Addiction is a serious issue and, thankfully, Mox is taking the brave steps needed to try and halt the damage his alcohol abuse would bring to him and his young family. He has a wife and a baby he adores, which I expect is why he's willing to seek help now. All the best to him, and to Renee and the little one as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully he gets the help he needs. He has a great woman with Renee and a new baby. Glad to see him do something to help himself.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't know if I feel good about jokes around this situation. A man just (hopefully temporarily) walked away from a career he loves, in the middle of the build for a major show, because he's in a terrible situation. It's not easy to take a leave for rehab in any circumstance, but he's doing this at a time when there will be extra attention on his decision and the motivation for it. As for his reasons for drinking, there are a billion reasons a person falls into addiction, each as individual as the person involved. I've seen relatives destroy everything they love because alcohol and/or drugs became their crutch when all the little stressors became too much to bear sober. I've driven around town looking for my friend until I found him passed out at roadside over and over until he had his final overdose. My uncle's alcoholism lead him to suicide when his girlfriend was six months pregnant.
> 
> I used to get piss drunk at least four nights a week in university. At the time, I didn't think it was a problem. I mean, everyone in my family drank. My friends did too. I remember standing on chairs at pubs double fisting shots or at house parties while guys cheered as I'd down a pint of rum right out of the bottle. Looking back, in light of how life went for others I partied with, I know now that it's only luck that I didn't end up addicted, raped or worse.
> 
> Addiction is a serious issue and, thankfully, Mox is taking the brave steps needed to try and halt the damage his alcohol abuse would bring to him and his young family. He has a wife and a baby he adores, which I expect is why he's willing to seek help now. All the best to him, and to Renee and the little one as well.


Sorry bro I didn't mean to offend anyone. Was just wondering what the reason may have been, but you're right we may never know the actual reason. In any case I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

TK being a class act here, good that they gonna support MOX on this one and damn his return gonna have a glorious crowd reaction.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

There's no way Mox did this on his own. This was Renee saying "it's me/baby or the booze".


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Only it is. You're stupid and proud of it. I'd ridicule you if it wasn't so fucking sad.


Oh no not name calling lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> He's saying that addicts don't just immediately recognize they are addicts, and even when they do a lot of the time they are in denial about it. Something probably happened that made Mox realize he has a problem.


And I was genuinely asking a question


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> It's been sad to watch Moxley deteriorate in front of our eyes each month because of the drugs he's obviously been taking (which some of us have commented about on here previously).


Can you elaborate on this? I haven’t seen him in years, except in pics on this site. He looked bulkier, but just kinda like he’s been eating and lifting, not really fat or terrible looking.

I saw some quote about him saying he smoked crack, but I thought that was a joke.

I still check this site because I love old wrestling, but I haven’t watched in a long time. How did he deteriorate? What made everyone think he was on drugs?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Must be why Moxley was doing quick matches? 

Scott Hall went through this too and came out better than ever, I believe Moxley can do it too. 🙏🏻


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I haven’t seen him in years, except in pics on this site. He looked bulkier, but just kinda like he’s been eating and lifting, not really fat or terrible looking.
> 
> I saw some quote about him saying he smoked crack, but I thought that was a joke.
> 
> I still check this site because I love old wrestling, but I haven’t watched in a long time. How did he deteriorate? What made everyone think he was on drugs?


There were small signs, and they're all subtle, so it's hard to describe. 

People have pointed to his body definition from 2019-early 2021 indicating a change in his diet or performance-related habits. That's what most people noticed, but he also made a baby during this time, so it's understandable that he might lose some muscle mass to improve his chances there. Cody isn't in his peak cosmetic shape either, so body shape isn't a reliable indicator.

But around the time he teamed up with Eddie, both of them started slurring heavier in their off-site, pre-taped promos, which is concerning because they had time to redo them, but didn't, and yet they followed them up with additional intoxicated promos. You can youtube their promos from March-May for examples. It's hard to describe, but you can see it.

In-ring, he's looked different, but he's never looked unprofessional, so nobody knew the extent of the problem.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Must be why Moxley was doing quick matches?
> 
> Scott Hall went through this too and came out better than ever, I believe Moxley can do it too. 🙏🏻


Have you seen the state of Scott Hall he is alive but barely. I have watched several interviews with mox and he is an addictive personality he will likely get addicted to something else I'm afraid. Hopefully not.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Have you seen the state of Scott Hall he is alive but barely. I have watched several interviews with mox and he is an addictive personality he will likely get addicted to something else I'm afraid. Hopefully not.


Yes Ik, Scott didnt get the help he needed as early as Mox did.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I haven’t seen him in years, except in pics on this site. He looked bulkier, but just kinda like he’s been eating and lifting, not really fat or terrible looking.
> 
> I saw some quote about him saying he smoked crack, but I thought that was a joke.
> 
> I still check this site because I love old wrestling, but I haven’t watched in a long time. How did he deteriorate? What made everyone think he was on drugs?


It's nonsense. It's alcohol related. Mox's body looked bloated, and you could really see that plus the redness in his face. There are no signs of obvious deterioration due to drugs whatsoever. Dude is talking out of his ass.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

bdon said:


> Fuck that. DANCE MONKEY! DANCE! ENTERTAIN US! Lol


all four of you ignored



Rhetro said:


> What drugs has he obviously been taking?


is it hard to belive that alcoholics are not druggies?


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Greatsthegreats said:


> all four of you ignored
> 
> 
> is it hard to belive that alcoholics are not druggies?


Brutally ignorant comment


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Also I rematches Moxleys last match against 10 from last Wednesday and man I gotta say. He looked completely off the whole way from his entrance to how brutal he was in the ring to how he left. Something was definitely up.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I mean, many of us have been saying for a while he didn’t look right with the gut and not looking as motivated or hungry to stand out. Some fans are just in denial with these type of things.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Rhetro said:


> Brutally ignorant comment


well ignorant and ignoring, as in boycotting aren't that far off


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Greatsthegreats said:


> all four of you ignored
> 
> 
> is it hard to belive that alcoholics are not druggies?


Not for nothing but bdon was being sarcastic and doesn't actually think he shouldn't get help


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not for nothing but bdon was being sarcastic and doesn't actually think he shouldn't get help


duly noted


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Greatsthegreats said:


> duly noted


If I thought he was serious or anyone tried to infer mox was a pussy for getting help or had to just ignore it I would do something. 

The "dance monkey" phrase was also a give away lol


----------

